# FreeBSD after version 10.3 could not boot in oVirt-4.2 Host



## Paul-LKW (May 28, 2018)

I just installed oVirt-4.2 and want to migrate some FreeBSD guest to this VM-Host but unfortunately I find all version later than 10.3 will freeze at the boot kernel screen





At this point the v-CPU will drop 100% usage.

So anyone have this experience or solution on it.

BR,
Paul.LKW


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2018)

On what VM host? I mean what's it running on? Hyper-V? KVM? QEMU? VirtualBox? VMWare?


----------



## Paul-LKW (May 28, 2018)

oVirt Host is based on QEMU


----------

